# Seiko Quality?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently bought a brand new grid face, clear back Seiko 5 to calm my collecting bug until I can find a reasonable King Seiko. I got it today and while I'm impressed with the actual watch the bracelet seems very flimsy...I've only ever had pre-70s automatics with a metal bracelet, are newer ones very much lighter or is something a miss?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a lot of seikos tend to have folded rather then solid links......the folded ones tend to "strench" a bit to


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> a lot of seikos tend to have folded rather then solid links......the folded ones tend to "strench" a bit to


'Strench' is a bit technical, Shawn - not many people will understand that terminology. 

Best bracelet I've ever owned is the one on my 0120 (S-Waves). Solid links and fold-over clasp (can't remember what that's called). That's a lot of good quality stainless steel... and a damn nice, inexpensive watch to boot (about Â£100 new). As long as you stick to solid-steel bracelets, you can't go wrong. Hth.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMHO Seiko make some of the BEST watches out there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> IMHO Seiko make some of the BEST watches out there!


I have to agree, they do make some damn fine watches and this one is great...I thought it would be just like my 64' Seiko 5 but of course it's a different shape and thickness, very nice variation

But this strap must be of the folded steel variety...nothing wrong with it I guess...it just feels like the same quality you'd get in a cheap reproduction tin toy :blink:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If the bracelet is cheap swap it for a good strap or better bracelet.

Regs

Bry


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

bry1975 said:


> IMHO Seiko make some of the BEST watches out there!


No argument from me here especially in terms of bang for buck BUT until you reach the more expensive ones (beyond Prospex) the bracelets imho leave a lot to be desired - Better to replace them with a 'Super Oyster' like Yobokies sells or depending on the model of the watch a 'Lumpy' - Away from bracelets the Seiko divers & tool watches look great on Nato / Rhino / Zulu & not forgetting they were made for rubber (divers at any rate)

Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll live with it a bit longer and see how it goes...I have no complaints with any of the others but the newest of those is a 2000 model chronograph...I have a military auto 5 coming but of course that will be on a sweet fabric strap


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

squareleg said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > a lot of seikos tend to have folded rather then solid links......the folded ones tend to "strench" a bit to
> ...


I totally agree as I just purchased 3 S-Waves. But for me, the really strongest bracelets Seiko makes are among those found on the Monster, the Knight, the FrankenMonster, and the Premier. There are so many more. I really dislike the folded bracelets, unless they are a really strong folded weave.

Angelis


----------

